# Weight loss and GERD/GASTRITIS



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi--Going through another attack of gastritis (plus some worsening IBS symptoms) for the last few months. Last time I had a gastritis incident I had barely an appetite and lost a few pounds. As soon as I felt better, I gained them back. This is tricky situation since I am very overweight to begin with. This latest episode of weight loss has me concerned, because it seemed to happen in the last two weeks. About eight pounds! It's true I've hardly been eating and I was perhaps bloated from PMS when I weighted myself two weeks ago, but that seems awfully fast. Has anyone else had this happen to them? I am planning a colonoscopy and possibly endoscopy soon.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When you eat less it is normal to lose weight. A lot of people can lose a lot of weight when they have no appetite. Depending on the weight you have that can be a few pounds a week, if you are already underweight 8 pounds in that period of time might be worrying, but if you have some extra weight people tend to lose weight more easily and it isn't a health risk.Weight loss doctors worry about is when you are eating enough, and often eating more than usual and still unable to maintain your weight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you Kathleen! I've been perusing the boards here and find your replies to people very knowledgeable and VERY comforting


----------



## ltaylor882 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's so strange, I lost 8 pounds too in the last week or two. I don't have an appetite either and find it really hard to eat enough so I don't end up passing out. It's good you are going to get a colonoscopy and endoscopy, that way you can rule out any serious conditions. In the meantime, you could get Ensure or some similar drink so you are still getting nutrients.


----------

